# Общий раздел > Чувства > Эмоции и чувства >  Любовь и ненависть

## illusion

*Никогда не приходилось Вам ловить себя на мысли, что Вы одновременно любите и ненавидите человека?
Не могу сказать, что ненавижу, но иногда такие мысли нехорошие о человеке вынашиваю, что за себя стыдно. Как же так? Говорят о любви без остатка, о самопожертвовании, о том, что любовь одна и нет её разновидностей.  Что же за чувство испытывает человек, что оно тяготит его настолько, что он готов от него отказаться? От любви ведь не отказываются. Значит, не любовь. Ненависть? Нет, потому что ненависть не созидательна. Зависимость? Похоже. Но в основе любой зависимости лежит привязанность. А привязанность основана на симпатии. Симпатия, в свою очередь, первый шаг к любви. Может, к дружбе. Но столько раз уже говорено, что дружбы между мужчиной и женщиной в чистом виде не бывает (бывает, на мой взгляд, я про мнение большинства).
Почему любовь и ненависть идут рядом???*

----------


## vova230

Почему? Да потому, что люди собственники и если то что я люблю не мое, значит это не достанется никому. Но это разумеется крайняя форма. А так получается если собачка чужая, то она блохастая псина, а если кошка моя, то у нее такие симпатичные блошки есть, просто всем на зависть. Так и среди людей. Ты меня отвергла, значит я тебя буду ненавидить и всячески пакостить. Но есть те, кто может сохранить дружеские отношения несмотря ни на что. И то что дружбы между мужчиной и женщиной быть не может тоже глупость, она бывает, все зависит от человека, от его отношения к дружбе.

----------


## Irina

Мне думается, что так происходит от того, что любовь другого человека отличается от той, которую представляешь и хочешь. Вот и ненавидишь его порой за то, что он не оправдывает твоих надежд, поступает не так, как этого тебе хочется, не зависит от тебя полностью и не готов отдать всё за вашу любовь.

----------


## illusion

Неоправданные надежды?
Значит, мы выбираем не того, кто нам нужен. Виноват ли тот человек, что не оправдывает наших надежд?

----------


## Irina

Я думаю не виноват - каждый любит в меру своих возможностей и желания. Есть люди, которые вообще своих чувств проявлять не умеют, даже когда это действительно необходимо.

----------


## SDS

вот бы кто из умных рассказал мне - что вообще такое _дружба_?

----------


## illusion

SDS, про дружбу в другую тему. Но лично для тебя я расскажу. 
Для меня дружба с мужчиной означает, что он у меня подружка. Я ему обо всём могу рассказать. Пожаловаться даже на того, к кому не равнодушна. А он выслушает, успокоит, даст совет. Он помнит, когда у меня трудный день и позвонит, чтобы поддержать. Он позвонит просто так, чтобы позвонить. И не будет говорить, что ждёт от меня чего-то бОльшего. И он будет скучать без нашего общения так же, как и я. И вместе с тем, достаточно одного-двух слов, чтобы просто знать, что у него всё в порядке. И самое главное, с ним всегда можно быть самой собой.

----------


## Serj_2k

> Есть люди, которые вообще своих чувств проявлять не умеют, даже когда это действительно необходимо.


я такой часто бываю 




> Неоправданные надежды?
> Значит, мы выбираем не того, кто нам нужен.


нестыковочка  заранее ж нельзя узнать, што и как ....

----------


## illusion

Странно, но только недавно до меня дошло, что ненависть не является противоположностью любви. Противоположность любви - равнодушие. Ненависть - один из этапов ухода любви, как мне кажется. Ведь ей свойственно сменяться любовью. Но любовь эта после чувства ненависти уже не может играть всеми своими красками, как прежде. Любовь-ненависть-любовь-ненависть....РАВНОДУШИЕ.

----------


## Irina

Тут наверно более уместна другая цепочка. Любовь-ненависть - любовь+НЕДОВЕРИЕ. Равнодушие это уже отсутствие любви.

----------


## Sanych

И такая бывает: Любовь-хороший секас-любовь. Любовь-плохой секас-конец любовь.

----------


## illusion

> Любовь-ненависть - любовь+НЕДОВЕРИЕ.


Ненависть в самой себе предполагает массу негативных оценок.  Так что НЕДОВЕРИЕ в цепочке абсолютно излишне.
С каждым новым заходом ненависть пожирает любовь и как результат многократных превращений - безразличие, то есть отсутствие любви.

----------


## illusion

Санычу. 
Хороший секс укрепляет любовь. Однозначно. Если любовь есть.
Но если её нет, любви, то и хороший секс не поможет.

----------


## Sanych

Так в начале же написано что есть

----------


## Irina

> С каждым новым заходом ненависть пожирает любовь и как результат многократных превращений - безразличие, то есть отсутствие любви.


Не всегда так. Иногда безразличие так и не наступает, а вот недоверие живет всю жизнь.

----------


## illusion

Вроде не про секс тема, а про любовь с ненавистью. Ну, против админа нет приёма.
Продолжим дискуссию.
Партнёр не оправдал ожидания. Почему обязательно ненависть? Возможно разочарование, уныние, презрение, в конце концов.

----------


## illusion

> Не всегда так. Иногда безразличие так и не наступает, а вот недоверие живет всю жизнь.


Не буду спорить, у каждого свой маленький жизненный опыт. Будем надеяться, что есть за что любить, если до сих пор только недоверие.

----------


## Serj_2k

*illusion*, чего ты добиваешься? я вижу только исковерканные тобой слова и запутанные в самой себе свои же мысли ....

----------


## illusion

О, какие выводы! Уж не психолог ли Вы, Serj_2k. Спокойнее, без нервов. По теме отвечайте. Вникайте в суть, не ищите подвоха. Подрастите немножко, чтобы понять написанное другим человеком. А не понимаете - воздержитесь от личных замечаний.

----------


## Serj_2k

я достаточно взрослый, чтобы поддержать такую тему  и вопрос свой я задал по её профилю, хоть и лично тебе. не вижу в этом ничего предосудительного. просто тебе ответить как всегда нечего ..... 

зы меня из себя только тёща выводит, если што ... и то, стараюсь быть терпимее - берегу нервы

----------


## vova230

А ведь верно, гда начинается равнодушие, там заканчивается любовь. Любить и ненавидеть можно одновременно, а вот любить и быть равнодушным к судьбе этого человека невозможно.

----------


## illusion

В продолжение темы.
Говорят, адская любовь такая существует, когда и любишь и ненавидишь одновременно. Наверное, это ужасное состояние - любить и ненавидеть. И наоборот.

----------

